# Is This a "GOOGAN" ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Is this a "GOOGAN" ???*


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Has MY vote!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RoryGoggin said:


> Has MY vote!


Thought so . . . LOL ! ! !


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like spinning rod with a conventional reel. He won my vote for googan of the year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

He looks like what one would call a googan.. Although I use the terms pointyheads,aberdabers,and barneys...  He's putting in the effort and that's what counts,saw many a drum caught on junk tackle,and when the angler was done it put a smile on his face and that is what really counts in my book anyway....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Googan...idoit on a boat
Grizwold...idiot on a pier.
Touron..idiot in a car
I fished with these boys and wouldnt classify them as any of the above..willingness to try and learn and use new found knowledge to catch a fish puts them in the upper echelon of visitors to the big j..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

.....these are the fellows that keep the PIERS and Charters IN BUSINESS....The un-ashamed LOVE they have for fishing is very contagious......they WILL get better equipment after a while but things like TIDE, WIND, MOON-PHASE and even TIME OF YEAR really makes NO DIFFERENCE..DON'T MATTER WHAT THE WATER LOOKS LIKE..I,M GOING FISHING AND THAT IS THAT....WEEK-END WARRIORS ......1 WEEK A YEAR VACATION.....are the HEART OF THE FISHING BUSINESS!!!!
Every STING-RAY is a lost BIG RED DRUM....EVERY SPINNER SHARK IS ANOTHER LOST TARPON.....and they report every pin-fish, blow toad or blow up......
they own EVERY FORM OF GULP on the market....every color mirrolure....
I am a former WEEK-END WARRIOR....work all week waiting for the week-end......worked my way thru the CHEEP JUNK to the CUSTON AND GOLD STUFF......They are just like U and I ..they love to FISH!!!!
Piers are my affection...I have witnessed more than a few PIER KINGERS come out for a weekend or a week with 1 anchor lead...1 rig.....spinning reel full of 50 lb.....(both yards!).....
"Let him run".....i can't, my reel is empty!!!!(true happening).......

they will tell u....I never caught nothing on these mirrolures......HAVE u EVER THROWN ONE???...well NO but i have EVERY COLOR i HAVE EVER SEEN ANYONE LAND ONE ON!!!!


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> *Is this a "GOOGAN" ???*
> 
> 
> View attachment 13781


Looks like he's bowed up on one more than you ? Atleast he's out fishing


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

jobxe327 said:


> looks like he's bowed up on one more than you ? Atleast he's out fishing


x2


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't see an idiot cap on his head, so I would say Not. He is however using a spinning rod for a conventional set up, or so it seems. Still not a Googan! 

He probably is using what he has because he wants to have as much fun as the rest who are fishing. (I remember those days when sub par equipment was all I had too.) Does having some of the best equipment make me or anyone else a better fisherman? ABSOLUTELY NOT!

He is FISHING! Not laying on his couch scratching his "boys" while he asks his wife to go get him another beer out of the refrigerator. So what if it's not a drum? Maybe he still wants to fight the fish or ray and get his rig and or line back; or at least most of it. He is probably a really good guy from west of the beach (maybe a tourist who worked his ass off all year so he could come to the OBX for just one week) who has something interesting or funny to talk about while waiting for his next bite. Whatever it may be!

At least he is not behind a computer screen criticizing what he sees in a picture that he copied and pasted.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't see the problem.


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

No problem here either, my first fishing experience in the salt was at IRI with a hand line 50+ years ago, caught fish too!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Only problem I see is NON of the good ole boys trying to help him....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Only problem I see is NON of the good ole boys trying to help him....


I would have to agree with Mike, if this is a drum as it inferred in the caption for the story and the fish is clearly at the pier, why is no one there to net the drum for him, them fellas on the North Corner of the pier must be the zombie tourists?

Must mean that the rest of the fellas on the pier were inexperienced at this time, on Rodanthe there would have been a net bitch standing by, unless everyone else were all bowed up...

First Drum I caught was on a 11' Kunnan spinning rod with a Red 7000 ABU on it, I was 150 yards south of the point, tide was coming in and it had been full dark perhaps one hour.

There was a big crowd right on the tip of the point, but I did not feel comfortable with that many rods around me at that time. The Redhead was up amongst the crowd with Pat and Arch, Larry Haack, and the rest of the Buxton fellas.

I had just lost four other Drum to break-offs or slipped hooks, I sure got excited though cause every time I cast out, I was getting bit by a large Drum.

When I finally got the first Drum slid up on the sand, it was a relief, I was one of those fellas who had to cast 1000 times before I got my first one.

That Drum rode back to Rodanthe iced down in a cooler.

First Cobia I caught was on a old little boat rod with a wooden handle and a Penn 209, wish I had kept that combo, just for the memories, but I became a tackle whore and needed the latest and best.

Anyway what I am trying to say we all go into this game googans and if we keep fishing long enough that is the way we will go out, as I can see myself in 20 years asking some young cocky drum fella on the end of Avalon, if he could give me a hand netting my last Drum.....cause I am plumb wore out from cranking on him.......


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

If you look closely you can tell he is actually gone around the north corner and is at the flare where we hang the buckets...this would have me suspect hes gotta flatasaurus and he was trying to break it off...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> If you look closely you can tell he is actually gone around the north corner and is at the flare where we hang the buckets...this would have me suspect hes gotta flatasaurus and he was trying to break it off...


I have never been on this stretch of concrete.....I will be one of the googans when I stroll out to the end with my heavers over my shoulder...the caption said he had a fish on...........if it was a flatto...........then everything is being done correctly.....he is off by himself with the flatto and that makes him a pro in my book...although a pro if they are trying to break off the flatto would have the entire rod pointed down and the line straight....you can break straight 50 if you pop it up hard enough when the line is tight.

200 Drum in one week is pretty nice production, how them Drum taking the extra long drop Spikeman? Any floaters?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> Googan...idoit on a boat
> Grizwold...idiot on a pier.
> Touron..idiot in a car
> I fished with these boys and wouldnt classify them as any of the above..willingness to try and learn and use new found knowledge to catch a fish puts them in the upper echelon of visitors to the big j..


 Hey Sprocket, I can't fish on the "Big J" because I'm a "Grisgooganwald" [very rare species]! Besides, my equipment might not pass inspection as it is pretty crude! Just south of "Ya" Dave


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> Just south of "Ya" Dave


Not me . . . I'm 3 hours inland !


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know this fellow, or what type of angler or person he is. He's certainly got a death grip on that rod! Experienced or newbie, we all make mistakes at times. Should that be his fish of a lifetime he's got on there, no telling what's happening in his mind. Probably many of us might look like that at times.

As said, perhaps he's not as experienced as some here, but he's out there fishing! Good for him!

What impresses me most about this thread is the folks who are defending this fellow, even though it appears they may not know him personally. 

I guess there is hope for humanity after all!


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

That's not so bad, 20 years ago when I moved to Wilmington to go to UNCW, I got really into surf fishing, mostly Ft Fisher. I had a 10 foot no name surf rod, with my Ambassadeur 5500C clipped on as my surf outfit. I knew it wasn't the matched, I just wanted to fish, & I put together my gear after buying just a few things & combining with stuff I had for freshwater.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Garbo..the drop aint had any effect that we've noticed. .I've tagged over 30 fish and they all swam off...when it aint too busy weve been putting em back with the net but I think its unnecessary. ..
To my buddy ncsharkman. ..on top of the many carp ive decked I've also got a 7' hammer..2 finetooth. .and a big dusky...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Very well put Loner. I started out as a 9 year old catching blues on the old (sea hawks) I think this was the name, before gotchas. Filling the bait tanks on the jolly Roger for Dep. And a fella named Charlie Flowers. Charlie finaly felt sorry for me and my brother and helpped us get set up for King fishing.this all started back in 1965
I like surf fishing, love pier fishing


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

don brinson said:


> Very well put Loner. I started out as a 9 year old catching blues on the old (sea hawks) I think this was the name, before gotchas. Filling the bait tanks on the jolly Roger for Dep. And a fella named Charlie Flowers. Charlie finaly felt sorry for me and my brother and helpped us get set up for King fishing.this all started back in 1965
> I like surf fishing, love pier fishing


....Charlie just left for Florida......his son Mike's wife passed suddenly....they gave our Depe 2 weeks to live, 2 weeks ago....(leaky heart valve)....


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

He may not have the hottest gear or the greatest techniques but I sure wish he had caught his fish. If I were there I would have had net ready and words of encouragement, and gentle advise. Maybe I'm one of those googans ---- with several citations under my belt!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ....Charlie just left for Florida......his son Mike's wife passed suddenly....they gave our Depe 2 weeks to live, 2 weeks ago....(leaky heart valve)....


Sorry to hear that Loner....Depe will all ways be the *Man* when it comes to King Mackerel.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I was on the jolly roger for a couple days two weeks ago. I heard he was in the hospital. Thats to bad. 
I was going to fish there for two weeks, blew out my back on themorning of day three, came home . Waiting to get my date for surgery. Been a rough couple years.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> Hey Garbo..the drop aint had any effect that we've noticed. .I've tagged over 30 fish and they all swam off...when it aint too busy weve been putting em back with the net but I think its unnecessary. ..
> To my buddy ncsharkman. ..on top of the many carp ive decked I've also got a 7' hammer..2 finetooth. .and a big dusky...


 Good job spike, On Sunday, [yesterday] I caught a sandbar shark [not too big] and a Huge 10 foot] sandtiger on a floated out 6 pound blue. Lots of fun on my sealine 50 and baby standup rod.
dave


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

My experience has been to use what works for me. I have done the same thing a while back on an OBX trip. I needed a spinning rod and didn't have one, so I turned my 11 Prevail over and put a spinner on it, and will do so again if the need arises. Bottom line: Whiners whine..........doers do. Doers catch fish while whiners are whining. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Sorry to hear that Loner....Depe will all ways be the *Man* when it comes to King Mackerel.


....without a doubt.....it has been an honor to call him friend......he definitely took care of the sport down here.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner.. Fished with him many a time for drum.. Never got to kingfish with him,it would have been a pleasure,from all accounts a master at it..!


----------

